# Using US sim card in iphone 4 when travelling- has anyone done this?



## peacefrogdog (Nov 7, 2010)

hello - new poster but have been reading the site forums.

Just got the iphone 4 from the Apple Store last month. It is unlocked. I'm currently on a month-to-month plan with Rogers. Will be travelling to the US for vacation after Christmas as well as March, and hoping to use the iphone 4 both for voice and data.

I understand I can use a US-sim card - has anyone done this, and if so, what was the best deal? I wouldn't be using voice too much bu wouldn't mind using data just to look up directions, local information, as well as catch up on emails etc. 

Also would appreciate guidance re: what to do once I get to the states and put in the US sim card. i.e. do I then have to hookup to Itunes again, and if so, do I need to access the US-Itunes?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Melstebar (Aug 17, 2009)

I use t-mobile pay as you go. Cheap phone plans and now with $1.49 data day pass or $10.00 a week. 
It even works in Canada.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

peacefrogdog said:


> hello - new poster but have been reading the site forums.
> 
> Just got the iphone 4 from the Apple Store last month. It is unlocked. I'm currently on a month-to-month plan with Rogers. Will be travelling to the US for vacation after Christmas as well as March, and hoping to use the iphone 4 both for voice and data.
> 
> ...


I am travelling in the US right now with a T-Mobile pay as you go SIM card in my unlocked iPhone 3GS. 

It works fine for voice and texts however T-Mobile *3G data does not work with the iPhone* because they use a different incompatible 3G data frequency. You can only use Edge data not 3G data.

In fact you must have your 3G data turned off or else you will be disconnected from the T-Mobile network entirely.

Having said that, I just went to a local Radio Shack and bought a $15 T-Mobile paygo phone and put the SIM card in my unlocked iPhone 3GS. I then logged onto T-Mobile's site (using my computer on WiFi) and activated using the registration code on the SIM and the IMEI # from my iPhone, chose the location for my # & T-Mobile emailed my phone # immediately. They even supply 10 mins of airtime with the activation. Refill cards are also available at RS. Minutes are National, valid for 90 days and unused minutes roll over.

The hardest part for you is to cut down the standard SIM to MicroSim size to fit in an iPhone 4.

I did not have to connect to ITunes after switching SIMs. Good luck!



Melstebar said:


> I use t-mobile pay as you go. Cheap phone plans and now with $1.49 data day pass or $10.00 a week.
> It even works in Canada.


Note, T-Mobile 3G data is incompatible with iPhones - only Edge can be used.

Unsupported Browser

Unsupported Browser

Unsupported Browser

Trim a SIM Card Into a MicroSIM for iPads and Other Devices

FWIW you could also order a T-Mobile prepaid SIM on Ebay,

New T-Mobile SIM Card & Prepaid Activation Kit w/ $3.34 on eBay.ca (item 280586304471 end time 14-Nov-10 16:24:39 EST)


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Melstebar said:


> It even works in Canada.


Melstebar, Can you elaborate further?


----------



## Melstebar (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes. You have to use your iPhone on Edge but data works very well. Make sure you have your network setting set to:
APN: wap.voicestream.com


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

Also going to the US in a few weeks. Where do you guys get the SIMs? I was going to buy a pay as you go sim on ebay.

J


----------



## Melstebar (Aug 17, 2009)

I live in Montreal. One hour drive to Target or RadioShack. 
Buy cheap Tmobile prepaid phone. $15-25.00
activate in USA or Canada by phone or online. Phone works in Canada. Then use sim in iPhone.
Btw, check out Callingmart for discounted Tmobile prepaid codes. It works. 

Btw, check out Callingmart-discounted Tmobile


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

TMobile would be fine, but does TMobile have Micro-SIMs for iPhone 4's? Otherwise, unless you're gonna cut the SIM card to Fit with an Exacto-knife, having a TMobile regular sized SIM won't do you much good. :S


----------



## PhotoJim (Sep 10, 2010)

I picked up a T-Mobile 3G phone in Buffalo last week and I got a new SIM that I don't need (unactivated). I'm in Regina now so if a Canadian is interested, it would be cheap enough to mail it. Make me an offer if interested...

Must activate by June, 2013... not too much pressure. $10 a year to keep it going if you put $100 in it the first year.


----------



## Melstebar (Aug 17, 2009)

I went to small cell store in Montreal. 
Cut my Telus and Tmobile sim's with a stapler type cutter. 
Works perfectly.


----------



## Melstebar (Aug 17, 2009)

Btw, sim card kit with free 10 minutes is sold at target and radio shack for under 10.00. 
So no large risk.


----------

